# Maintenance free battery + hydrogen



## smon (Sep 29, 2014)

First post here, but have been lurking for a while

I have picked up a refurbished battery from a local place here to run some LED lights inside of a camping tent. I wasn't sure what kind of battery but figured I would take my chances since it was free. Anyway, it appears to be a size 31 maintenance free farm and truck battery. I was at Advanced Auto and saw that it is the exact same:
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...50-cca-31s/2100096-P?searchTerm=farm+battery#
From what I can tell, it has about the same capacity as a group 27 deep cycle.

My concern though is that I can hear some very slight bubbling from the vent on the top. I can hear it during charging and even while putting a load on the battery (1 amp or even just testing with multi-meter). Is this normal for it happen all the time? And how much hydrogen will this release? The most it will be supplying at any given time is probably 5 amps for a few hours, most of the time closer to 2-3. Charging will be done at 10 amps for a while then 2 amps. 

The battery is in a 16'X32' canvas tent. We do have open flame (either a propane heater or lantern) about 4' away from where the battery is placed. Is there any concern of blowing this sucker up? Or is that adequate ventilation? I will probably put the battery in one of those marine boxes with a quick disconnect to turn the lights on/off. 

Thanks


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd suggest a vented case, preferably as far from any ignition source.
Most danger from hydrogen gas buildup will be during charging. During use, far less risk, especially with a low amp draw.


----------



## smon (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I will be sure to get a vented case and take the battery outside to charge.


----------

